# Help please, usb port completely inop



## mekjjc (Apr 18, 2012)

Long story short, using Odin to root this phone for a friend went sour and the flash failed. Obviously the phone won't boot but I can get into the download screen. My problem is that the usb port on the phone became completely inoperative after this happened.

It won't connect to kies, or even charge on a standard wall charger. I've tried cleaning the port, 5 different cables etc... Still no luck.

I apologize if this has been covered, bit I've searched for an answer for about 4 hours before I even posted this.

Thank you in advance rootz community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

